# TRACK PLANNING VIDEO: Double track vs. single track



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

A helpful video for those who are track planning


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml4x0PDR8b0


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nicely done DJ.

Great vids, sometimes it was difficult to tell whether we
were watching models or the real thang.

I am a single track mains guy. I have it basically following the
walls of my room size layout. I'm DCC so I can run two or more
trains in opposite directions on it. I have 3 passing sidings. Two
are about 5 or 6 feet long, but one is barely 4. My operating
system is to have the counter clockwise long freights stay on
the main and my shorter clockwise running passengers take the sidings. It just
happens that I have my passenger stations on them so it
works out fine.

My main argument for single track mains is that it encourages
you to actually run the trains, not just sit back and watch the
cars go by. You can, of course do that, but with only trains
running in the same direction. 

All of the above, tho, is changing with the advent of track
occupancy sensing and computerized layout control thru
DCC. Fully automatic layouts are now in operation on 
some of our members systems.

Don


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*wow*

The thought of wiring all that detection stuff scares the heebee geebees out of me. I like your method of operation though. That is a good point about how single track forces you to be more engaged in the running. Although some days I just wanna turn my brain off and watch them run.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Block detection wiring is not anymore difficult than DC block wiring. Instead of a bunch of switches you have a detection card to attach the block wires to. When running multiple trains at the same time, you can have indicators on your panel to show which blocks are occupied if desired.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

nice video dj and lots of good food for thought on track planning which coems in handy for me as im still in the planning stages of my layout.


----------

